# Can two male tortoises live together?



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

We bought two tortoises 2yrs ago that we were told were female by the breeder but we think they are in fact both boys. Their tails are long and curl to the side and they've recently started humping each other and displaying signs of aggression but not all the time and they haven't injured one another at all.

The thing is that we're rather attached to them both, is it possible for two males to live together? Once they are older they will live in our garden.


----------



## paulrogers88 (Sep 12, 2011)

Two males can live together but they do require some supervision. Tortoises are solitary, territorial animals. Keeping a group of females together doesn't usually cause problems. Two males are a bit more troublesome. Despite what people think male tortoises can be very aggressive and vicious. What you are experiancing right now may just be some early dominance behaviour. But I would keep an eye on them as they can cause some bad injuries to each other when they get going.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

The fighting got worse and a friend of ours really wanted a young tortoise so we made the hard decision of parting with one.

They are both getting on well on their own and as we gave one to a friend we can stay updated with their progress. Our one certainly seems much happier now he's not being constantly bothered. Edna is now called Eric


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

my 2 boys have been together for 5 years ..we have no problems with ours


----------



## shaz179 (May 14, 2010)

Depends on the torts. Its not recommended to keep two male together as they might fight. Ive seem stories of legs being taken off one male by another. Not nice. I think you have done the best thing by separating them.


----------



## lovedeternally (Oct 7, 2011)

I would keep them apart if possible just to prevent the possibility of problems, I think Horsfield males are generally considered the most aggressive - I wouldn't keep two of those together.


----------

